# Hedgehog Died, Want Another



## hedgiemrsonic (Mar 21, 2013)

My hedgehog died on Tuesday. He had been acting grumpy since Sunday (basically not unrolling as fast) and I didn't realize he was sick until I took him out the snuggle on Tuesday in the early afternoon and he couldn't ball up or walk right. He was a bit cold so I tried to warm him, but by the time I realized it wasn't helping I couldn't get him to the vet in time (he died within 10 minutes of it and I could tell it was the end so I just held him). He wasn't even able to eat at that point his tongue seemed to not be able to come out. He had eatten the night before (I always fed him at night) and his water and heating pad were working fine, so I'm not sure what happened. He seemed to be somewhat peaceful as he went, but I'm still really sad.

I took his stuff out of my room (and buried some of his stuff with him-toys, snuggle pouch, ect) but I miss him a lot and am thinking getting another might make me feel better. We used to snuggle at night and I'm finding it hard to sleep without hearing him chirp and play.

*He was only 10 months old, I got him when he was 3 months, since he died so young I'm scared it was my fault.*

*I'm trying to find some advice as to whether it is a good idea to get another.*
I had given him a personality of being a little jealous so I know he'd not like me getting another one, but I miss him so much.
By me there is only a pet store, not breeders, but I would consider one, since I want a friendly guy and the pet store didn't seem to play with them much.

Also how long do they usually live? I read somewhere 5 years, which is what I had expected to have had with my little man. I spoiled him to make sure he was healther and happy.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your little one  That is always difficult to deal with for everyone. I would suggest not rushing to get another one, but take some time to grieve and save up some money and do your research to provide the best possible of everything for the next hedgie.

Its hard to say why you lost your hedgehog, but that is much younger than normal. Blaming yourself isn't going to do any good at this point, just spend time learning about all the special care and requirements they need so you are ready for the next one and so you might be able to help others that might be making the same mistakes.

Here is an excellent starting point, it was written by Lizardgirl on this forum and you can download it for free: 
http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html

Heating and light are very important. They need to have some sort of heat set up and kept at a constant temp of 73-78, also being careful that their aren't drafts coming through the cage. They also need to have consistent light during the day time, and in the winter months just the outside daylight isn't enough. Here is the best info I found for setting up the heat: 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

Many new owners make the mistake of feeding the wrong food, here is where you can find a list of appropriate foods: 
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15
Also, there are foods, treats, and things that are toxic and dangerous, you can find that info on this forum too.

Please do lots of research first and be very prepared before getting another one, there is no need to rush out and get him.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you read LizardGirl's book? You can download it free here: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html

Hedgehogs can be very high maintanence so you should think carefully about whether you want that much responsibility. They need proper heating, between 74-76 degrees, and ideally they should have cuddle time every day. It's a good way for you to observe their behavior so you will notice if they're sick.

If you do get another one, definitely use a breeder. Where are you from? I think there's a list of good breeders on this website listed by state.

Other than that, just give yourself a little more time to heal. I know it's painful not to be able to cuddle with him anymore, but you need to take care of yourself and make sure you're healed, so that any future hedgehog you get has your full attention. As for missing his little noises, I started sleeping with the fan on for background noise when I get anxious so I don't have to listen to the total quiet. Maybe try that, or a white noise machine? It really does help, I promise.


----------



## hedgiemrsonic (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I was mixing two types of hedgehog food and giving him a bit of high quality wet cat food every other day. On the other days he would get a few mealworms. He was a skinny guy and never seemed to finish all of his dry food, but I think his diet was okay. I picked brands that were suggested on here, made for african hedgies--not european.

As for the heating, my room was kept at ~72 and he had his own pad in his cage, which I thought was good enough. I'll look into other options though.

I'll certianly research and grieve more before getting another one. I just spent so much time with him in my room, that it feels weird and lonely not being together. We snuggled so much together everyday.

My bf doesn't want me to get another and neither do my parents, mainly because I am so upset. So, my bf wants me to look into prarie dogs instead.


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

I would wait a few weeks at minimum before you make any decisions, I know how traumatic it can be when a beloved pet dies  but I personally LOVE having a pet hedgehog so you never know maybe in a month or so your boyfriend will change his mind.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds like he tried to hibernate. Do you have any sort of heating system other than room heat? Perhaps when you get another hedgehog you should invest in a ceramic heat emitter to sure the cage is of adequate warmth at all times. Heat pads don't heat the air, so they aren't sufficient in keeping the entire cage warm.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your hedgehog. However, if you want to get another, I'd highly suggest doing some more research before you do - especially with heating and food. You'll want to get a different heating set up if you get another hedgehog, either a space heater or a CHE set up. The room needs to be warmer than 72 degrees, and a hedgehog needs a lighting schedule of 12-14 hours as well to avoid hibernation. 

Whether you end up getting another hedgehog or another kind of animal, please take your time and do plenty of research first - I would wait at least a month before you get anything and spend that time saving up money, making sure you have all of the proper equipment, and doing as much reading as you possibly can - spend all of your spare time reading about whatever animal you want.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you do decide to get another hedgie, please look into food for him. Its recommended to feed high quality, grain free dry cat food.


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

abbys said:


> Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.


I think she meant that hedgie got the mixed dry food daily, and as treats she swapped between wet cat food and meal worms.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say I am sorry and to me, it really does not sound like it was anything that you did. Since you take your hedgehog out every day and this just happened one day, it sounds to me like it could have been some genetic defect. I mean, who knows really. It is true that a CHE is a better heating setup, but I had a hedgehog when I lived in Alaska and our house was 72F at best for most of the year. She had a heating pad underneath her. She probably made 3 hibernation attempts over her life, I think one was at our house, the other two times she was at a sitters and she was older...she did not die though. I would be very surprised if that is what happened to your hog....maybe if you never took her out and had no idea what was going on for a couple of days or something.
Now I have a CHE and it is just a lot better because even if the room itself is not a constant temp. the cage is and my new hedgie has never gotten too cold.
Five years is a long time for a hedgehog to live. My first one (mentioned above) lived 3 3/4 years.
In any event, like the others said, give yourself a little time to grieve. and tell your boyfriend that a prarie dog is not the same thing!


----------



## hedgiemrsonic (Mar 21, 2013)

I just want to thank everyone for the advice again. I'm feeling a bit better today, I still miss him, but I'm crying less.



reedwoman814 said:


> abbys said:
> 
> 
> > Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.
> ...


Yes, I was not starving my baby. He was fed daily the dry food. Everyother day he got mealworms or wet food as a treat, since I thought both everyday would make him obease. Sometimes he got other treats.



shmurciakova said:


> I just wanted to say I am sorry and to me, it really does not sound like it was anything that you did. Since you take your hedgehog out every day and this just happened one day, it sounds to me like it could have been some genetic defect. I mean, who knows really. It is true that a CHE is a better heating setup, but I had a hedgehog when I lived in Alaska and our house was 72F at best for most of the year. She had a heating pad underneath her. She probably made 3 hibernation attempts over her life, I think one was at our house, the other two times she was at a sitters and she was older...she did not die though. I would be very surprised if that is what happened to your hog....maybe if you never took her out and had no idea what was going on for a couple of days or something.
> Now I have a CHE and it is just a lot better because even if the room itself is not a constant temp. the cage is and my new hedgie has never gotten too cold.
> Five years is a long time for a hedgehog to live. My first one (mentioned above) lived 3 3/4 years.
> In any event, like the others said, give yourself a little time to grieve. and tell your boyfriend that a prarie dog is not the same thing!


I find it hard to think it was hibernation, since in October we lost power for about 3 weeks and I had to heat his cage without using any normal methods. I ended up heating up fireplace bricks on the stove (we have a gas one) wrapping them in towels and then placing them in his cage, and then placing a blanket over it. My house was freezing since our heat could not come up without the power.

I did check on my guy daily, we always would snuggle at night and in the morning I'd wake him before work to see if he was okay, I also would check his water and heating pad then, plus if all the food was gone I would make a note to up the amount (unless I overslept badly, then I would check after work). The night before he seemed fine, but I didn't check on him in the morning, because I woke up ten minutes after I was supposed to be at work, which I feel bad about.

I'm not sure I can have a pet that doesn't live longer than 5 years, I'm really upset my little guy is gone. My bf thinks because prarie dogs live longer and since they love attention I'll be sastified with one, I'm not so sure, but I'm waiting until June to get another pet, so I have pleanty of time to research and compare them to hedgehogs. He took me to a pet store today and I held one a bit, he seemed like a good snuggler, but I know hedgies or at least my guy was a good one too.



nikki said:


> If you do decide to get another hedgie, please look into food for him. Its recommended to feed high quality, grain free dry cat food.


My little guy would never eat the cat food I bought for him, I even tried breaking it down into smaller pieces and he just wouldn't go for it. I mixed it with his normal food to ease him in and he would eat around it. I tried 2 different brands that I think I saw on this site or another one. If I get another I hope he'll eat it.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

reedwoman814 said:


> abbys said:
> 
> 
> > Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.
> ...


Ah, I misread. Sorry about that.



hedgiemrsonic said:


> I'm not sure I can have a pet that doesn't live longer than 5 years, I'm really upset my little guy is gone. My bf thinks because prarie dogs live longer and since they love attention I'll be sastified with one, I'm not so sure, but I'm waiting until June to get another pet, so I have pleanty of time to research and compare them to hedgehogs. He took me to a pet store today and I held one a bit, he seemed like a good snuggler, but I know hedgies or at least my guy was a good one too.


I totally understand how you feel. It's a lot of pain with such a short turnaround.  Take this time to clear your head, and best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## SammyeDarling (Mar 22, 2013)

abbys said:


> Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.


That caught my attention as well but I believe that she means she gave him the wet cat food and meal worms every other day. If not, I think the heating issue and malnutrition would be a big factor in the cause of death.

As for getting a new hedgehog, wait and save up some money--especially because you never know when you may have to fork out a couple hundred at vet.


----------



## coopdavillage (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. To be honest you may never get over the passing. We had our first hedgie 13 years ago and she died early because she had a tumor. I have never gotten over it and probably never will. I have to work not to call Ruby (new hedgie) by our old hedgies name (Chloe). Sometimes there is nothing you can do.
However after losing my first hedgie I wanted to make absolutely sure that I took the best care of Ruby so as not to lose her early. They can be a lot of work but they are worth it. So on that note I will definitely agree with reading up more (not saying you did anything wrong). The book linked by AngelaH is very good!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost your baby so soon! I wish you the best on deciding what happens when it's time for a new pet <3



hedgiemrsonic said:


> I find it hard to think it was hibernation, since in October we lost power for about 3 weeks and I had to heat his cage without using any normal methods. I ended up heating up fireplace bricks on the stove (we have a gas one) wrapping them in towels and then placing them in his cage, and then placing a blanket over it. My house was freezing since our heat could not come up without the power.


My hedgehog, Quinlee, will sometimes attempt hibernation if my room hits below 73 degrees (I try to keep my room 75 and above with a space heater). She has not done so every single time, but it does happen. If your hedgehog's cage was 72, it really could have been a hibernation attempt, especially if the hedgehog had less daytime light than usual.



abbys said:


> Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.


Just curious, where have you heard that turtles can (or should) eat just every few days? :shock: I had a RES for 5 years and the only resource that told me to feed him every few days (as opposed to every day) was the flea market my dad was stupid enough to buy him from. (they also told him turtles only grow in relation to how much space they are provided and forgot to mention they need USB light and a basking area and pretty much a billion other things). My go-to says adults are fed, at a minimum, vegetables on a daily basis (http://redearslider.com/pellets.html).

Very few wild animals actually wait days between meals, is my thought.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> abbys said:
> 
> 
> > Something caught my eye that I didn't notice before - you said you feed him every other day, and on in between days he only gets a few mealworms? They need to be fed every day. They aren't like turtles, who can eat every few days.
> ...


Technically my experience is with a tortoise, not a turtle, and I think their feeding is different. But Mikey is going on 30 years old (had him for 18), and he's happy and healthy.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

shmurciakova said:


> I just wanted to say I am sorry and to me, it really does not sound like it was anything that you did. Since you take your hedgehog out every day and this just happened one day, it sounds to me like it could have been some genetic defect. I mean, who knows really. It is true that a CHE is a better heating setup, but I had a hedgehog when I lived in Alaska and our house was 72F at best for most of the year. She had a heating pad underneath her. She probably made 3 hibernation attempts over her life, I think one was at our house, the other two times she was at a sitters and she was older...she did not die though. I would be very surprised if that is what happened to your hog....maybe if you never took her out and had no idea what was going on for a couple of days or something.
> Now I have a CHE and it is just a lot better because even if the room itself is not a constant temp. the cage is and my new hedgie has never gotten too cold.
> Five years is a long time for a hedgehog to live. My first one (mentioned above) lived 3 3/4 years.
> In any event, like the others said, give yourself a little time to grieve. and tell your boyfriend that a prarie dog is not the same thing!


OP sorry for the loss of your little one.

That being said, I wanted to address the above quote. Hibernating can happen at any degree. I had a hedgehog at 70 degrees and a heating pad under her cage for many years (she passed away in year 6, from a tumor). However,my current hedgehog has hibernated twice - once at 78 degrees and the other at 75 degrees. Also, the lighting can play a factor as well. If it were a genetic defect, there may have been other signs that may have been spotted.


----------



## coopdavillage (Mar 1, 2013)

I depends on the animal, Russian tortoise's need to be fed on a daily basis. Some wild animals actually don't eat but every couple of day but that's mainly a "I didn't catch anything" scenario.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

abbys said:


> SouthernSweet said:
> 
> 
> > abbys said:
> ...


That tortoise is older than me :shock: hehe. Reptiles are the best, I'm getting a chameleon next.


----------



## SammyeDarling (Mar 22, 2013)

Jaiya said:


> I would wait a few weeks at minimum before you make any decisions, I know how traumatic it can be when a beloved pet dies  but I personally LOVE having a pet hedgehog so you never know maybe in a month or so your boyfriend will change his mind.


Totally unrelated, Obi is so adorable. Okay, that's all :lol:


----------

